# Do You Like You Tube?



## Lon (May 22, 2018)

I sure do and use it every day to find out more about many things like medical conditions, drugs, 
What do you like about You Tube and how do you use it?


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 22, 2018)

Use YouTube for instructions. Use it to watch Classic Rock bands play certain songs. Can get YouTube on our Blue-Ray DVD Player. 
I remember watching a hip replacement procedure on the old U-Tube. Almost changed my mind about having it done, but had it done.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2018)

Yes. I use it to watch documentaries mostly. Also comedy programs, how-to, nostalgia, history- there is so much!


----------



## jujube (May 22, 2018)

My trouble with YouTube is that I'll look something up and then see something else interesting over on the right side of the "page".  I'll click on that and whaddayaknow? there's something interesting on the right side of that page.  Rinse and repeat, rinse and repeat.  Two hours later I can't even remember what I originally looked up but boy, have I been educated!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2018)

I have many videos stored there..


----------



## NancyNGA (May 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> My trouble with YouTube is that I'll look something up and then see something else interesting over on the right side of the "page".  I'll click on that and whaddayaknow? there's something interesting on the right side of that page.  Rinse and repeat, rinse and repeat.  Two hours later I can't even remember what I originally looked up but boy, have I been educated!


:rofl:  Oh yes, I've been there too.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2018)

oooh yes I'm almost a youtubeaholic...I dread the day they start charging to use it, it's been suggested that may happen sooner rather than later..


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have many videos stored there..


I've watched them Ken! A long time ago. They are awesome! It's fun to see your place and the fruits of your labor. Good job. I'll have to check back and see if you've posted any new ones.


----------



## Don M. (May 22, 2018)

I like UTube for instructions on fixing things for the first time....appliances, vehicles, etc.  I can almost always find a good video on the best way to tackle a repair for the first time.


----------



## terry123 (May 22, 2018)

Love the music and comedy clips by Jeanne Robertson.


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2018)

Yes I like most of YouTube, but there are some nasty
things in it that I don't like.

Although it is great for finding out how-to do all sorts.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2018)

Lara said:


> I've watched them Ken! A long time ago. They are awesome! It's fun to see your place and the fruits of your labor. Good job. I'll have to check back and see if you've posted any new ones.


Thank you..


----------



## Vega_Lyra (May 23, 2018)

Yes, it is a very useful source of information .


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2018)

I love YouTube. I recently, in my old age, started to learn how to sew. I've learned so much from watching the sewing videos and some new embroidery stitches as well. I hope they never start to charge for this wonderful service. I didn't know they were considering it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 23, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love YouTube. I recently, in my old age, started to learn how to sew. I've learned so much from watching the sewing videos and some new embroidery stitches as well. I hope they never start to charge for this wonderful service. I didn't know they were considering it.


YouTube is owned by Google so who knows what the future will be!!


----------



## AprilSun (May 23, 2018)

I use YouTube also. I listen to music there sometimes and if there is something that needs repairing around here that I've never done before,  I look it up there and watch how I can do it.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 23, 2018)

,*Love it. I started , many years ago, watching it for the music, and cute kittens.  Now I watch much less music, but into the cooking shows (Shotgun Red is my fave) and informational stuff.  You can find almost anything.  
But, like others here, I go in to watch on or two videos, then all off a sudden an hour has gone by,
*


----------



## Aputernut17 (May 23, 2018)

Can be very informative helpful in many ways and I've even got my own channel, where I post my Christmas video's and other things and love to see how many viewers I get, plus easy for family to view my stuff as well. I have several subscribers to my channel, which is also free. Utube is awesome!


----------

